# First Round. Waltraute's Warning. Von Llosvay, Ludwig



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The first competitor's aria is in two parts.




* Höre mit Sinn, was ich dir sage*

Wagner: Götterdämmerung (Live) 2014 Walhall Eternity Series Released on: 2014-11-04 Artist: Maria von Ilosvay Conductor: Hans Knappertsbusch Orchestra: Bayreuther Festspielorchester Composer: Richard Wagner




*So sitzt er, sagt kein wort *

Wagner: Götterdämmerung (Live) 2014 Walhall Eternity Series Released on: 2014-11-04 Artist: Maria von Ilosvay Conductor: Hans Knappertsbusch Orchestra: Bayreuther Festspielorchester Composer: Richard Wagner




Christa Ludwig Solti Gotterdammerung.
* Höre mit Sinn, was ich dir sage*


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It's a brief part, consisting of a single scene, but Christa Ludwig makes Waltraute's account of the plight of the gods a highlight of the entire _Ring_ for both Solti and Karajan, as well as any number of live performances. Her distinctive voice and intelligence capture fully the anxiety, ominousness, and hushed awe of the music. The entire scene, extending from Brunnhilde sitting alone contemplating the ring on her finger and waiting for Siegfried's return to his abduction of her disguised as Gunther, is tremendous in this recording, with Ludwig and Nilsson at the peak of their powers and Solti at his dramatic best. 

Von Ilosvay's sopranoish mezzo is inherently less distinguished, and used with less imagination. I prefer a deeper timbre in the part, and though Ilosvay is dramatic and effective, she's up against the best.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Ludwig wasn't available to me here in the UK, but this is the same performance.






I know Ludwig's performance on the Karajan set better, but, even so, her Watraute is the one imprinted on my brain. Von Ilosvay is good, but not so distinctive, and Ludwig is thrilling. She gets my vote.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> The Ludwig wasn't available to me here in the UK, but this is the same performance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am trying to give as much info as is available so you can be pro active like you were. Things are going much more smoothly with videos for you and me I think. It used to give me grief and thanks to Shaughnessy it is largely solved.
There really aren't many singers who do this on Youtube. Von Llosvay was new which I like. Next round are two who have not been in many contests: Fassbinder and Meier. I heard Stephanie Blythe as Waltraute and dear god it was like an oracle from on high because her voice was so huge and beautiful.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The Solti *Ring *is my preferred version - just the sound of the magnificent Vienna Philharmonic gives me chills. Plus, the singers he had were the best available and Christa Ludwig can’t be beat, in my opinion; she combines voice and artistry to an unusual degree.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

MAS said:


> The Solti *Ring *is my preferred version - just the sound of the magnificent Vienna Philharmonic gives me chills.


The VPO's brass, especially the horn section, just engulfs you. It's as much a star of this recording as any of the singers.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> The Solti *Ring *is my preferred version - just the sound of the magnificent Vienna Philharmonic gives me chills. Plus, the singers he had were the best available and Christa Ludwig can’t be beat, in my opinion; she combines voice and artistry to an unusual degree.


Good because I ordered it in vintage vinyl


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I know (and like) both of these. My favourite Waltrautes are Ludwig and Meier and Ludwig wins this easily here she's so superb. I can't imagine anyone beating her in this.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Conte said:


> I know (and like) both of these. My favourite Waltrautes are Ludwig and Meier and Ludwig wins this easily here she's so superb. I can't imagine anyone beating her in this.
> 
> N.


If I had to pick the single best-performed scene in the entire Solti _Ring,_ I think this would be it.


----------



## Parsifal98 (Apr 29, 2020)

Woodduck said:


> If I had to pick the single best-performed scene in the entire Solti _Ring,_ I think this would be it.


I agree with you. This is one of the only scene I listen to from Solti’s _Ring. _Ludwig gives us a singing masterclass. Everything that defines opera is there, which is why I voted for her.


----------

